# Problem with Viper 5101



## pcliclcly (Dec 6, 2011)

I'm starting a new thread with an appropriate title.

I had some time this Sunday to start my installation, I hooked up all of the connections per the viper/12volt's installation guide, and as of right now the remote lock/unlock system works, but I get the multiple flashes when trying to use the remote start. 

The first thing I did was verify all of my connections are solid, and also that the colors match the provided diagram, everything checked out there.

PINK IGNITION 1 INPUT/OUTPUT - Done
H3/2 RED/WHITE (+) FUSED (30A) IGNITION 2 / FLEX RELAY INPUT 87 - Not Sure (Not Hooked up)
H3/3 ORANGE ACCESSORY OUTPUT - Done
H3/4 VIOLET STARTER OUTPUT - Done
H3/5 RED (+) FUSED (30A) IGNITION 1 INPUT - Not Sure (Not Hooked up)
H3/6 PINK/WHITE IGNITION 2 / FLEX RELAY OUTPUT 30 - Not Sure (Not Hooked up)
H3/7 PINK/BLACK FLEX RELAY INPUT 87A key side (if required) of FLEX 
RELAY - Not Sure (Not Hooked up)
H3/8 RED/BLACK (+) FUSED (30A) ACCESSORY/STARTER INPUT - Not Sure (Not Hooked up)

All of the other connections, brake switch, hood pin, tach cable, neutral switch to ground, all make sense and are connected. I'm just not sure if the connections above (that I didn't make) are necessary. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated, I feel like I'm almost there!

Thanks again.


----------



## pcliclcly (Dec 6, 2011)

Ok, looks like I have the 7 Flash error, which means a "manual mode" error, my truck is an automatic, I've combed through the installation manual and there aren't any instructions on how to switch between "manual mode" and "automatic mode". The only information I see is that the default is manual. I've grounded the neutral safety switch but need the info on how to switch modes.


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

Wow.... I'd say you have lots of stuff that still needs to be connected. At the very least you need to have the 30A starter inputs connected so there is power to send to the starter. Also need a 30A input for Ignition 1... and maybe another for Ignition 2 if your vehicle has an Ignition 2. This doesn't even get into the tach (unless you plan to use virtual) or a immobilizer bypass module. Unfortunately you have a long way to go on this....


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Please stop creating new threads for your issue, if you need help post in the original posting again.


----------



## pcliclcly (Dec 6, 2011)

Sorry the original thread got no responses and I figured it was because of the length and different subject matter.

In any case I got it all working, hooked the ignition 1 and accessory to +12v and after realizing my valet switch was in the off position the truck fired up with the remote start. In this case with the truck being as old as it is I did not need a bypass kit.


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

Good job... and just in time for the real cold weather when these things are really nice to have.


----------



## tjlewis10 (Feb 25, 2012)

pcliclcly said:


> PINK IGNITION 1 INPUT/OUTPUT - Done
> H3/2 RED/WHITE (+) FUSED (30A) IGNITION 2 / FLEX RELAY INPUT 87 - Not Sure (Not Hooked up)
> H3/3 ORANGE ACCESSORY OUTPUT - Done
> H3/4 VIOLET STARTER OUTPUT - Done
> ...


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

yes you do


----------

